# Post Deletion Request



## Thanee (Nov 24, 2009)

Hiya!

Could someone with the power delete this post by Leif (he's a player in my PbP game; you will see that the post can be deleted by its content; was accidentally posted to the wrong thread and already got reposted to the right one)? Thank you! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Darkness (Nov 24, 2009)

Done.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Dec 6, 2009)

And once more... Leif really has some talent in these matters. 

Could you delete this post as well, please?

Thanks again! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Darkness (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok, deleted.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 14, 2009)

Third round of the same combat... <cue rolleyes smiley> 

Would you be so kind? 

post from Leif to be deleted

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Plane Sailing (Dec 14, 2009)

Done.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Dec 14, 2009)

I wonder... Would it be inappropriate to ask for thread deletion via the Report Post button? It seems a little cumbersome to always go back to a specific report thread. And of course, it's not like it needs "discussion" on the forum, or might be informative for others. 

But then, that's not what the Report Button is supposed to do, and I don't know, it might zap some random moderator with electrical shocks so he immediately tends to the matter or something like that.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Dec 14, 2009)

Ow!

Who hit that report a post button?


----------



## Plane Sailing (Dec 14, 2009)

I've got no problem with people reporting 'posts to be deleted' using the report a post button. It makes it easy for us to keep track of things (and doesn't automatically give the reportee a black mark or anything!)

Unless Thanee is attempting to shame Leif into getting his posting habits sorted out 

Cheers


----------



## Thanee (Dec 14, 2009)

No, not really. 

I actually did report the first time, but nothing happened, so I figured that it might have been seen as the wrong way of handling things.

In fact, I did ask about that very same thing a good while back (several months by now) and also got the "no problem, really" reply back then.

Thanks! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Morrus (Dec 17, 2009)

Is Leif supposed to be able to post in the thread he keeps erroneously posting in?  We could always ban him from that thread (with his permission) if that would help.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the offer, Morrus, but that would be counter-productive  (the 'wrong' thread is the normal IC thread; it's just not used during combat (I only post the summaries there every round to keep things a bit clean for reading (which is also the reason for these requests), while the combat posts go into an extra thread, which is linked to after each summary)).

Bye
Thanee


----------

